# This is Cyprus problem



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

No wonder that progree can't be made

Cyta unions want to dictate terms - Cyprus


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Very interesting Baywatch will be fascinating to see what develops
cheers


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> No wonder that progree can't be made
> 
> Cyta unions want to dictate terms - Cyprus


The government should offer a percentage of the shares to all Cyta workers in return for their agreement to a change in their terms and conditions of service. This will also give them a stake in making the privatised company a success. If Cyta does well after privatisation, the workers would stand to make some serious money.

However, this is Cyprus. The government will probably just pay exorbitant sums of money to all Cyta workers instead as a 'bribe' to just acquiesce and accept privatisation.


----------

